# cleanest fish?



## kkkkyle7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Some fish produce a lot of waste, some produce very little waste..what fish produce a lot? which fish produce little waste?

Always wanted to know..haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Goldfish produce a lot of waste.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Plecos, and how. I've noticed my betta produces practically none, along with Otos. Anyway, that's been my experience.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

when it comes to saltwater fish, tangs.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

bettas


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Bettas produce a lot or a little? You didn't answer the question... they produce a lot compared to Ottos, but not a lot compared to plecos.

A lot=plecos, goldfish, Oscars, Blood Parrots, etc.
A little=Ottos, Kuhliis, and other long-skinny fish.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oh,bettas= a little.. goldfish produce alot tho.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

oscars and plecos are the worst thing you can add to your tank. filthy creatures


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

oscars dirtiest neon tetra cleanest


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

haha, neon tetras is cheating cuz thei so tiny! lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

want to talk tiny? heres a fish, yes, a fish
Picture of the world's smallest fish


----------



## 9311dan (Dec 15, 2008)

From my experience...

Oscars, Blood Parrots, and Jack Dempsey's Produce a ton of waste.

My betta, black/white skirt tetra's, and rainbow sharks don't produce very much.

And Gold/Silver Gourami's and Molly's seem to produce somewhere in the middle...not too bad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! That IS tiny!!


----------

